# white hots!!!



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

ok so i was looking on cabelas website today at Jim Shockys gold that stuff is expensive and from the reviews i read it was not really consistant. When i was done reading i stumbled on this stuff called white hots. it is in a pellet form just like most of the power stuff but it is white not that it matters but it said they were getting lots of power from them.

from their website:

PURE POWER – PERFORMANCEFastest Loads – loads exceeding 2,300 fps
High Energy Knockdown – up to an amazing 2,600 foot-pounds of bone crushing force
Long Range Reach – White Hots allow the most from your rifle

has anyone used these heard about them or knows anything about them. they come in packs of 72 and are about as much as triple 7s


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

so no one has heard of these?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Never heard of em.. Let us know if you try em..


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I haven't heard of them either, but I'm interested in hearing reports on there performance if anyone tries them.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have !!

They have some for sale at Al's here in Cache Valley . I understand that you get a crud ring just like 777 powder . Bh 209 is the best thing going but the price is going up on it most places . I asked at Al's if they could get some in and they did " BUT'' they want 39.00 for it ( 10 oz) :roll: If you order it you have 20.00 haz mat fee . Here( below ) is a really good muzzle loader forum and there are some guys on there alway testing something . I spend most of my time on there . The white hots just are not doing well with Black Horn 209 powder on the market most are shooting it .

http://www.modernmuzzleloader.com/phpBB ... m.php?f=13


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I found this test on the white hots , sounds good !!

http://www.shootingtimes.com/ammunition ... index.html


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Rob!!  !


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

Have not tried them .

What is everybodys problem with Pyrodex RS pellets???

Yes they are dirty but very consistent and I have acheived very good accuracy with them in several rifles with 100 and 150 grain charges.

I tried the triple 7 pellets but they are fine with 100 grain charges but do not work well with 150 grain charges (seem to generate too much pressure and accuracy suffers).

My go to load remains at three RS pellets behind a Barnes Sabot (tmz,expander and soon to try the TEX) with a remington 209 STS primer-have not had any crud ring problems with the RS and no problems with the regular 209 primers (or even magnum 209 primers) pushing the load forward during firing and causing accuracy/inconsistency problems.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

i dont think anyone on this thread has a "problem" with triple 7 or any other sythetics, i have just never seen or heard much about white hots i think everyone else on here is just curious about them and willing to give them a shot. If you can find something that would maybe a little better why would you not try it?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I am taking one for the team. I bought the last box of White Hots at Al's in Logan today. I'll be testing them soon and will report back on what I find.


----------

